# Dressage vs jumping?



## smashed (12 July 2012)

Sorry, noob question from a husband.

Trying to obtain tickets (like everybody) and seen a few come and go.
Dressage looks a lot less interesting to myself (especially without the music) compared to the (eventing) jumping.

Would it be a better bet to pay more for the EV004 jumping tickets (as a bonus I will be more interested in that) or is my other half likely to be just as happy with the dressage (half the price as a cheaper category)? 

I would have liked the X-Country but they never crop up.

For reference, she has a cob and may enter a dressage style event once a year but does not take it too seriously.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 July 2012)

i wouldsay go for the jumping if she is not a dressage nut.....you may find you have no choice and will have to take what comes up anyway......ive just checked and there doesnt seem to be anything available at the moment...


----------



## teapot (12 July 2012)

Jumping personally as think you have to be a bit of a die hard to sit through a day of dressage, whether eventing or pure (am excluding the Kur here as think that'll be fantastic this year)


----------



## smashed (12 July 2012)

Thank you for the advice. I had gone for the jumping so I will stick with that.

Now, I shall tell you where to get some tickets  

https://www.suseia.com/be-en/eshop1

This is the authorised Belgian reseller. You can order / reserve your tickets, wait for your invoice and then pay them bia bank transfer.
I believe (from the blurb) you will then need to arrange a courier (cheapest I have found is about £16). 
Obviously this in Euros and they can charge a 20% increase as per LOCOG rules. But the prices are quite good.

You will need to register before you can view the eshop. An orange symbol means less than 15 tickets but some are green (more than 15).

They do have tickets for:
EV001 - A (139.08), C	 (58.56)
EV002 - A (139.08)	      B	 (95.16)	C (58.56)
EV004 - B(139.08) - what I went for

ED002 - B (95.16)

Hope that helps somebody.


----------



## smashed (12 July 2012)

EV001 A now gone


----------

